

Hacked virtual economy can cost you real dollars ~ The SOOMLA Blog - y_nizan
http://blog.soom.la/2013/09/how-to-detect-and-prevent-in-app.html

======
liranz
Indeed, storing the state on the server only (still have to figure out what to
do with no connectivity), and verifying receipts on the server will mostly get
it fixed.

------
shacharz
Isn't there a payment module for mobile apps on the appstore to prevent this
happening for apps?

------
vovafeldman
Wonderful post! This is definitely something every mobile app developer should
be aware of.

------
drorweiss
Are there any figures regarding the magnitude of IAP hacking?

------
refaelos
We're working on the perfect solution!

------
gilikg
Interesting post! Thanks for sharing it.

~~~
y_nizan
Thanks, we found that many app developers are unaware of how much in-app
purchase hacking is taking place these days. So it was important for us to
share.

